# First boat upgrade, twin 1199s



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I thought I'd share my excitement this weekend. I've been looking to upgrade my Humminbird 798 to a unit with side scan. Here recently I've been seeing the Humminbird core units at really good prices. Well I talked it over with the boss and we decided to buy two 1199s, a little bit more than I was trying to pay but the prices are really good. I also just got the helix 5 si gps a few months ago but since It won't link with the 1199 I pulled it off the boat. I think I'll really like the larger screens and the hd transducers and being linked together to share the information. I mounted both units one the ram swing arm mounts. The ram mounts are awesome and with the weight of these units I wanted a solid mount that won't move. Install went smooth this weekend just took our time and made sure everything was to the book. I still haven't got to use them on the water unfortunately cause the 3m 5200 has dry for seven days. So what's a story with no pictures.

Old two units beside the new one!











It will be nice to have side scan at the console. Been thinking later on adding 360 scan and a minn Kota terrova with I pilot. I'm really bad with upgrading projects, I went from cars to motorcycles and now boats. Hoping to get out on the water Friday to try them out! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good man.....I noticed its never ending on upgrades especially with a bass boat....you'll always want to upgrade something! LOL. Great start though looking good!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Good start.

If you're one that likes to upgrade, stop now with the accessories and upgrade the boat. lol!


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks guys!upgrading it is very addictive and fun. This boat will have to do for awhile until we get a house with larger garage! I'm trying to do upgrades that I can take for a newer boat. We'll see how that all works!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the upgrades. you can sell your helix 5 here in the market place. I just put a helix 7 di gps combo on my little fishing boat. its a good unit but wish I had of had the extra money for the lowrance elite 9 chirp. but we get whats in our budget.
sherman


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet setup, note for future people who may find this thread, 3m Fast Cure 5200, an extra $5 but fully cured in 24 hours.


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

I wish I would have gotten the fast dry but it's all done now . I'm loving the setup!


----------

